# Erica Blasberg Birthday Tribute



## Sunnyday (Jul 20, 2011)

A very beautiful and touching Erica Blasberg birthday tribute was recently posted on YouTube. It features many private family photos, including her memorial, and also pictures that were found in Erica's personal camera in May, 2010.
The link is: ‪Erica Blasberg-A Gift To Everyone From Erica On Her 27th Birthday‬‏ - YouTube


----------

